# Firmware Build v9.0 5.14 53ca475 (2/28/19)



## GenZer0 (May 23, 2018)

New firmware on teslafi on 6 S/X. No 3’s yet.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

Seems to be an European version!


----------

